# Worth it? Early stash, random questions



## Shagohod7 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello everyone,

so after two weeks of having started this hobby I'm ready to show what I've been gathering. I'll get a few things out of the way first since they're not related to eBay / other auctions. Been scraping my own stuff that doesn't work / don't have a use for anymore which amount too 5 good size boards (laptops, consoles, a PC), a few expansion cards, few processors and ram sticks, and a bunch of smaller boards from random things like hard drives. 

Now onto the eBay bits, i've won 2 auctions so far which I think were pretty good deals, mostly looking to confirm that / get information on what I don't know. 

For the few estimations i'm making i'll be referring to the values in:
eWaste Ben's "Top 15 CPU's for GOLD" video
http://www.goldnscrap.com/yieldlist.pdf this document
and this https://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/ which i take with a massive pinch of salt.
Also i'm aware those are averages and reuslts can vary.

I'll keep it in sections so it's readable

*Auction #1*
This was a lot of 50 CPUs:

First up 
https://i.imgur.com/L2OZ97D.jpg
Pentium Pro 512K
Intel Pentium Gold Top
4x Intel Pentium Ceramic top
Expecting 1.25g of Gold

Second 
https://i.imgur.com/gVwWnYW.jpg
6x i486 DX2 (the top left most one had a intel overdrive heatsink on it, but from looking it should be a DX2)
2x i486 SX
2x i386
Intel CG80286-6
Intel A80387DX-25
Expecting 1.6g from what I know, I have no idea about the i386 and the 2 smaller ones

Third 
https://i.imgur.com/jOXLuNw.jpg
3x Black fibre Intel Pentium
3x Black fibre Intel Celeron
Expecting these to be low yield i.e gold pins only

Fourth 
https://i.imgur.com/lFczjF5.jpg
AMD 486
Intel C80287-3 (the one showing Gold)
Intel D80287-8
Intel D80287-10
This is my random ceramic stuff
Expecting 0.12g from the AMD, no idea about the long ones

Fifth 
https://i.imgur.com/fDSPpov.jpg
2x green fibre
1x brown fibre
2x ceramic
This is my exposed dies ones, I don't know what to expect, is it just gold pins?

Sixth 
https://i.imgur.com/SabCQSe.jpg
AMD Sempron
AMD Athlon
Intel Pentium 4
Expecting low yield i.e gold pins only

Seventh 
https://i.imgur.com/qEAKMwY.jpg
Thomson EF68000P8
Motorola MC68010P8
siemens sab 8086 1p
Motorola MC68020RP16
Siemens SAB80286-1-N
Siemens SAB80286-16-N
This is my plastic dipped, no gold pins showing, guessing bonding wires inside

Eighth
https://i.imgur.com/GnpkXRZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wJosw7i.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/LEBBrlH.jpg
8x Pentium III Slot CPU
2x Pentium II Slot CPU
Expecting low yield i.e gold fingers + whatever is on the board that's worth

I have paid 79€ (89 US$) for this lot, including shipping
So overall I'm expecting at least 2g of gold, potentially up to 2.5g. Am i right in this assumption?

*Auction #2*
This one I just won a couple hours ago, so I don't have them in my possession yet but I have this picture from the auction itself 

https://i.imgur.com/B7bJedc.jpg
Cyrix MII 266
IBM 6x86 PR233
Cyrix 6x86 P150
3x Cyrix 6x86 P166
4x Cyrix 6x86 PR200
Expecting 2.23 to 2.43g of Gold.
I have no idea if the different models of Cyrix 6x86 have very variable content (i calculated 0.2g for each)
For the IBM I calculated with 0.2g and 0.45g depending on the source i cited at the start of this post

I have paid 52.50€ (59 US$) for this lot including shipping

*Bonus*
I have picked these up today, everything here I've picked up / going to pick up for free 
https://i.imgur.com/B0EXrJO.jpg
Sun SPARCstations 2, 4 & 5
I am yet to test them
Tomorrow I am picking up a Sun ULTRA 60
This is where I have no experience with, I have no idea what to do with them.
From looking at eBay auctions they can potentially sell for a few hundreds each if they work.
Or should I keep it for my own scrap
What would you do? Mostly trying to get around the thinking process about this sort of thing.


----------



## BShan (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi Shagohod7,

I am still learning, don't have much knowledge to offer, just some anecdotal info. I smashed up an intel 486sx (sx668, to be precise) and it had gold bonding wires. I also cracked open a Intel Pentium 166mhz SY016 (no gold top, don't remember what the die cover was) and it only had the silver colored bond wires. I busted these up from sheer child-like curiosity, so no good notes or anything, just poor memory.

No first-hand yield info, I'm still in the stash stage too.

Thanks for sharing info and pics of your haul, though, I'm excited for you


----------

